# Couple more Hydraulic Questions



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Is there a hydraulic filter behind the PTO lever on a MF 135?

What is the simplest way to add power steering or steering assist to the 135? Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello MillstoneFarm,

Yes, the hydraulic filter/screen is behind the PTO shift mechanism. I found the attached procedure on the internet for changing it.

The simplest way to add power steering to a 135 would be to contact Roland Jackson with Jackson Power Steering. You can find him on the internet.


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks very much!!


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

I have a new filter ordered. Should be here by next Wednesday.


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

Should be a cleanable metal screen, If there are no holes clean and reinstall.


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

I finally got a round to it. There is a loose gear behind the PTO lever. is it supposed to be that way? (sorry, image is tilted 90 degrees)


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I can't tell from your picture what exactly you have there, but it doesn't look good to me. I attached a photo of a MF shift lever opening should look like.


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

There's also a bent-up piece of flat steel about 1/4'' wide hanging around behind this. It doesn't look right either


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If you do not have a shop/service/repair manual, it's time to get one. I would guess that you are looking at a split between transmission and rear end.


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh Yeah. You're right on there. I stuck a magnet down in there and I'm getting slivers and chunks of metal. Best I can tell is that strip of steel must have been either a retainer or a spring. I pulled about 8 or 10 inches of it out. Looks like I'll be pulling the top off the transmission this weekend. i'm also going to be rubbing it all down inside with a magnet and washing the housing out with diesel, then rinsing that out with hydraulic fluid before re-assembling and re-filling the fluid. I hope none of that crap fell into the hydraulic pump when I pulled the filter out.


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

I had some metal as well when I pulled my pump for rebuild. After I cleaned it out I placed a magnet in the lower housing next to the filter. This should collect anything I missed and is reachable during the next filter cleaning.


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks MFinWA!!


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

*Gear retainer*

There should be a spiral retainer holding the gear in place. This is a pic of mine. different view as my hitch cover is off. There is a groove in the gear it fits on to hold the retainer. As long as the front edges of the groove are not worn it should hold a new ring.


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

If it is like mine you should not have to split the tractor. If fitted with a drive coupler, you remove the cotter pin and the coupler will slide over enough to remove the coupler and shaft. Then you can install the new ring. While you may be able to spread the new retainer enough to fit it over the shaft without doing this, you run the risk of deforming the retainer. It may not stay in place if you do that.


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

*Coupler removal*

If yours has a coupler this is how you do it. remove cotter pin (pic1), slide coupler forward. If you have enough room don't remove the shaft. If you need the room remove it. With the hitch cover on you may have more access from the PTO lever side. I hope this helps.


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks MFinWA!!!


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

Putting the PTO side back on can be more fun than you want if the oil is at the bottom hole of the side covers. just make sure the detent of lever matches the mode the gear is in when u put it back. Put your hand in so you can feel the groove, (have rags handy), and reinstall the cover. Just did that! sometimes u just have to get oily.


----------

